# Authors of Black Library



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

There are many authors in Black Library but who is the best?, and what do you like about the rest.

Graham McNeill: I very much enjoyed the Ultramarines series, and am looking forward to his next book. I like his choice of characters as well, choosing to make Uriel Ventris more then just a strict codex astartes follower. My favourite McNeill book is Dead Sky, Black Sun.

Ben Counter: A very good author and writer of my favourite 40k book, Daemon World. I enjoy his choices of 40k, such as mixing a primitive warfare with the advanced warfare of the Chaos Space Marines. His character Arguleon Veq is one of my favourite characters in fiction.

C.S Goto: My opinion on Goto is conflicted, I did not like his work on the Dawn of War series since so much was changed and made worse. But I do enjoy the Deathwatch series, and I very much hope that another one is coming at some point. My favourite Goto novel is Warrior Coven.

Dan Abnett: My favourite BL author, Dan Abnett's style of writing, characters and plots amaze me with every book. I am very much looking forward to his next HH work and the final trilogy of the Inquisitor series. My favourite book by Abnett is Malleus.

Anthony Reynolds: I have not read very much of this author but what I have, I thoroughly enjoyed. The Word Bearers series is one of my favourites and I cant wait for the next book, Dark Creed. I also enjoyed his Word Bearer characters, especially Burias whose humour had me laughing for a while. My favourite book by Reynolds is Dark Disciple.

Sandy Mitchell: Writer of one of my favourite series, the Ciaphas Cain series. I enjoy Mitchell's style of writing, as well as the small cliffnotes by Inquisitor Vail in the series, they are quite funny. I also enjoy Jurgen Ferik's aloof nature, never bothered by things that would make even hardened veterans sick. Looking forward to the next Cain book, The Emperor's Finest, particularly because I thought Cain's Last Stand really was his last stand. My favourite Mitchell book is The Traitor's Hand.

So overall my favourite author is Dan Abnett, even though he did not write my favourite 40k novel. Who is your favourite?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

*1st*: Dan Abbnett, but im just worried people are putting him up too high on a pedistool latley, id hate to see him fall from grace. but i just love his writing.

*2nd*: William King, no longer writes for 40k but Space Wolf was my first 40K novel and it was just amazing, i couldnt put it down. he painted a scene with so much depth and his character development of Ragnar was 2nd to none.

*3rd*: Graham McNeill, Ultrasmurfs series is good but can be a little 'Michael Bay' at times. but his work in the HH series has been amazing. he also created Honsou the baddest ass Iron Warrior around.

*Hit and Miss*: Ben Counter, what can i say, can write some great books! can write some average ones. you could probably put James Swallow in here as well.

*WTF?*: Nick Kyme, never read anything of his, but id like too.

*Watch this space*: Aaron Dembski-Bowden, havent read anything of his yet but after reading a few of his blogs seems like a straight shooter and anyone that tackles the Night Lords is cool in my book. oh and hes good enough to get into the HH series too.


----------



## iscam (Apr 25, 2009)

My Top 3 is:
-First, Dan Abnett: Eisenhorn and Ravenor (and especially Malus Darkblade) are the best books I've ever read. Gaunt's ghosts didn't impact me much, but I have only the first omnibus.

-Second, Graham McNeil: Hey, he created Honsou. Storm of Iron + Dead Sky, Black Sun = Pure awesomness.

-Third, Anthony Reynolds: In the name of Lorgar!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmm this is tough, I do not have a favourite author but rather favourite novels.

Dan Abnett: This man is pure badass fair play his novels keep me coming back to Black Library, cannot wait to read Blood Pact or Prospero Burns. 

Nick Kyme: Probably one of my favourite authors EVER from Black Library, along with Abnett he reigns in at a joint first place for me. 

Ben Counter: I aboulsoutly LOVED Galaxy in Flames, often re-read that. His Soul Drinkers are pretty awesome to, cannot wait to see where he takes them. 

Graham MacNiel: Love his novels, the short story in Heroes of the Space Marine made me cringe when I read it. Awesome. 

Aaron-Dembski Bowden: Just read Cadian Blood the week before last and I loved it, he potrayed his characters perfectly and the nice suprise in it was excellent.

Anthony Reynolds: Gargh, this dude is badass. I love his Word Bearers, the characters are some of the best I have ever encountered and I look forward to seeing them in Dark Creed.


----------

